# Planting Hemianthus callitrichoides



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

How do you plant HC? I just got some yesterday and put some rocks on it to hold it down.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Planting Hemianthus Callitrichoides*

Split up the individual stems and spread them out in the substrate along the foreground. The denser you plant it, the faster it'll fill in

HTH,

Tom


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Planting Hemianthus Callitrichoides*

I just break apart a clump and shove it into the substrate exposing a few leaves....it spreads on it's own.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Planting Hemianthus Callitrichoides*

If you want it to spread the fastest, you'll need to seperate individual stems, into groups of 2 or 3, and then plant them about 2-3" appart. It'll take a long time, but it's well worth it in the end. If you dont need break neck spreading speed (for HC at least) then just put them in clumps here and tehre, it'll spread.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Planting Hemianthus Callitrichoides*

thanks guys!! I did a little bit of both, mianly just groups of 3-5. I had so much left over I put some in my 5 gal hex with only 15w of light and I use excel in. Will it grow in there?


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Planting Hemianthus Callitrichoides*

It might not grow as compact and short as it might in a higher light setup, but it should grow.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Planting Hemianthus Callitrichoides*










Does this look right, or should I push it down farther?


----------



## Nowherman6 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Planting Hemianthus Callitrichoides*

If it stays down that way it'll root eventually and spread and grow thicker (hopefully  ) As long as it works, no need to change it. Just keep an eye out to see if it pops up.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Planting Hemianthus Callitrichoides*

Ok thanks, it is staying down as of now.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Planting Hemianthus Callitrichoides*

My HC seems to be bubbling like crazy compared to before. Is this a good sign?


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Planting Hemianthus Callitrichoides*

Yes that is pearling, which is the oxygen expelled by the plant during the process of photosynthesis. It's a good sign of a happy plant.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Planting Hemianthus Callitrichoides*

I know it's the oxygen, I was just making sure it wasn't something bad that it suddenly started it. Well thanks alot, that is nice to hear


----------



## TNUTT8089 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Planting Hemianthus Callitrichoides*

http://www.plantgeek.net/plant-122.htm

That is not HC but HM (from your picture).


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Planting Hemianthus Callitrichoides*



TNUTT8089 said:


> http://www.plantgeek.net/plant-122.htm
> 
> That is not HC but HM (from your picture).


I hope you are not right


----------



## kurt182 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Planting Hemianthus Callitrichoides*

I just bought some and it looks like mine... Did you get it off the forum?


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Planting Hemianthus Callitrichoides*



kurt182 said:


> I just bought some and it looks like mine... Did you get it off the forum?


I bought it off ebay.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Planting Hemianthus Callitrichoides*

Its HC in very low light thats all, and may of been emerged when you got it


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Planting Hemianthus Callitrichoides*

I was wondering if itwill lay down. I have 65w in a 20g long.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: Planting Hemianthus Callitrichoides*

Yeah, I think it's actually HC, just extremely leggy, probably from being in a tank with low light, as frozenbarb said. Nick, it might help to try and plant the HC deeper into the substrate so that the crown-plus-some of the stem peeks out of the substrate. With that lighting, the growth should stay low.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Planting Hemianthus Callitrichoides*

Nick is that a Puffer in your Avitar and in the pic of your HC?


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Planting Hemianthus Callitrichoides*

Well that HC is bedding down alot, specially the new stuff that is growing. I found some growing on the complete oposite side of the tank, kinda cool. It is really looking cool, specially the new little little plants.

Yes muirner, that's a dwarf puffer in my avatar. I have 3 of them, that is all I really have for fish, except otos.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Planting Hemianthus Callitrichoides*

heh, im new to HC too. just planted them at first. they came in the mail today around noon. i had those puffers too. the first time i bought them they were so cute. never gave it brackish water though....maybe that's why they died months later? they used to eat so much blood worms that their belly look like a marble. they just keep swimming up and down against the glass wall....they were cute while they lasted. Later when i started a 5gal when my hermit crab died, i got baby puffers. they never lasted either though, even when i gave them brackish water. they dint eat for some reason. we tried pellets, flakes, and blood worms. 2 of it, i think died of starvation. one did eat some worms, but disappeared one day. =/ since then, i never bought brackish water fish.


----------



## Reeferton (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Planting Hemianthus Callitrichoides*

Dwarf puffers are freshwater, from what I've read, brackish/salt will shorten their lifspans.
They like lots of plants to hide/swim in, and keep them entertained.
I feed mine "live" brine shrimp... They also eat the dead brine shrimp at the end of the week before I get a new bag of live. I can't seem to get them to eat anything else (except for free Petsmart snails and baby guppies when I get them).


----------

